

Holder.js - client side image placeholders - afoketunji
http://imsky.github.com/holder/

======
pedalpete
can somebody give me an example of where this would be useful?

I was originally thinking it would be good for laying out a page before the
images have been downloaded, but this would need to run after document ready,
but before images are completely downloaded, which I don't think is really
effective.

